# Would You Rather Fly Next To A Man In Saggy Pants Or A Man In Purple Panties?



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I would go for baggy pants, lol. Any man wearing what that man had on to fly publicly on a plane needs help and its not in his wardrobe choice, lol. I mean even if he was working the streets and needed to go to work when he landed, he could have packed his purple panties and changed, right?

Picture Sparks Debate over US Airways' Dress Code

I agree with the lady who came out with the info ""I really want a conversation to be started..there are a lot of things going on here. One is an airline and their inconsistency, hypocrisy, young black man racial profiling..I want people to discuss this," said Tarlow.

so lets discuss  is it racial profiling? or is it just that the baggy pants guy had the wrong pilot/stewardess?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

pink panties deffinately you never know he could be the worlds first "alternative" super hero:rofl:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha, superhero taking domestic flights, that would be the day


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

hey now clark kent would fly coach.. not every super heros a bruce wayne


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha true, you got that! lol


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

That's a very interesting story, ames. I know which one would offend my eyes more and it's not a dude in baggy jeans.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

how bout the 95y/o woman w/ the wet diaper tsa had to check and while her daughter was crying her "behavior" they said was "questionable" so they had to check her out. wth. i probably wont ever fly. if i said what i think of all this crap tsa and the airlines are pulling i would be in violation of the forum rules lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Totally rather baggy jeans. Dude looked like Walter Cronkite as a hooker. And I am all for TSA being crazy cause if not Taliban would be having diaper wearing suicide bombers lol. Or make their defenseless kids wear them. Pat the kids down, make it a game to the kids too young to understand. I will take the naked scanner anyday if it keeps the planes safer. But duckyp0o that's why America rocks u can take a bus, boat or train if you don't like security.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah I actually feel a bit bad for the TSA agents in a way. Can't be _that_ much fun having to touch people's business all day.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> Yeah I actually feel a bit bad for the TSA agents in a way. Can't be _that_ much fun having to touch people's business all day.


Right!! Lol


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

The woman who said people who object to overly baggy ( presumably..fallin down baggy...) pants are doing racial profiling obviously doesn't live in a city..I've seen plenty of kids of a variety of races dressed that way...it's a fashion thing.
Anecdote..a cop buddy once told me he was chasing a baggy pants kid ...who was getting away...but his pants fell down and tripped him...so he wound up going to jail.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

ames said:


> Totally rather baggy jeans. Dude looked like Walter Cronkite as a hooker. And I am all for TSA being crazy cause if not Taliban would be having diaper wearing suicide bombers lol. Or make their defenseless kids wear them. Pat the kids down, make it a game to the kids too young to understand. I will take the naked scanner anyday if it keeps the planes safer. But duckyp0o that's why America rocks *u can take a bus, boat or train *if you don't like security.


you are EXACTLY right..


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow...That is just...wow.. I worked at SEATAC airport for almost 3 years...I tell you this much,no one would be able to get past security in that outfit over here.

It's called public indecency. And I do not think a man could walk down the street in a speedo,and not be told off by police. I see people at the beach in those, but that is it.

One was an 80 something year old man,in a gold one with a tan and bling...Yeah no joke. It burnt my retinas.

Do not feel sorry for TSA,they are all a bunch of donkeys. At least the ones in SEATAC. Trust me,they like doing it,and they like their fake power over people.
It's all a power trip for them.


----------

